# Biting stitches HELP



## jakeandrenee

Jake had a rear dew claw removed Monday, the bandage came off Thursday morning and all was well, it was healing and looking good. As of last night it was dry and it really looked like it was healing well. The last two nights he didn't lick or bite at the wound at all. WELL THAT CHANGED! This morning I get up and go to his crate to let him out and he has removed at least two of the stitches and looks as though he has bit the *^%%@$% out of it. In the worst area the skin is laid open, very red and irritated.

This doesn't require an e vet but my question is.......I planned on him going in the morning to have them removed prior to this mornings discovery so I will be bringing him in now to have the vet decide what to do, I don't know if it will need to be butterflied or what....so WHAT DO I DO TONIGHT WHILE HE IS THE THE CRATE AND I CAN'T WATCH HIM? Do I make an attempt to wrap it for the night? Do I wrap it now to prevent debris from entering it because it is so open and raw? I am unsure the best route to take to go through today and the night. He doesn't/hasn't been bothered by it at all until last night, I suppose it is because it was healing and maybe itching?
Any experience on this and suggestions????


----------



## jakeandrenee

I should add I need to know what is the best thing to clean it with?


----------



## dukethetripod

Ok our dog did the same thing. If the area is open get some betadine and irrigate the wound try not to rub it so much. You can put some neosporin on there if you're worried about infection. You should probaly wrap it since its open to keep bacteria out. At tractor stores they sell this stuff called vet wrap its pretty neat and inexpensive to wrap it. Use some regular non stick bandage to cover the wound. Bitter apple spray works great or vinegar to spray on the bandage to keep him away from it. Hope that helps.


----------



## dukethetripod

Also I wouldn't worry to much as the stitches were in long enough to most likely do there job, in most cases.


----------



## Elaine

If it's open after all this time, they probably aren't going to restitch it. For now, you can put a sock on his leg and use vet wrap to hold it on. You can either use some antiseptic wash or just plain soap and water to clean it out.


----------



## KZoppa

the previous suggestions are great. Also if you're REALLY concerned, you could buy a "cone of shame" and confined him to a bathroom for the night until you take him in. You should have it checked out anyway if he's irratated it.


----------



## vat

One of my dogs did the same thing. I cleaned it, put neosporen on it and a butterfly. Wrapped it and bitter apple the wrap.


----------



## jakeandrenee

ok, I tried to to wrap it and hope for the best...........I could strangle him as it was doing so good! All I guess I can i is hope my @#%^%& wrap does ok thru the night.... I just am so upset that he ripped it open ! I was hoping to take it to a ShH club on sat to be evaluated but clearly it is going to be a mess.......I think the vet is going o butterfly the worst part and pit a "chew proof bandage"on it and that just impedes healing but a this point we have no choice.........


----------



## Renofan2

Putting a cone on him is really the best option when you cannot be there to watch him. My female hat a cyst removed from her tail and got out of her cone when I was at work and chewed the stiches out and bit the end of her tail off. She needed a partial tail amputation. When they get into biting their wounds they can do some serious damage. Make sure the cone is fitted properly. We had to opt for a larger one as she managed to rip the smaller one off.

Good luck

Cheryl


----------



## jakeandrenee

Just got back from the vet, the dr in today said that it looked a little infected from Jake chewing it the other night and pulling a few stitches. This dr left the remaining stitches in, put Jake on another week of antibiotics and I had to buy a huge plastic cone. I go back Thursday to have the remaining stitches removed. I 'd like to know how in the world is he going to be able to lay down in his crate tonight and sleep with that thing on? Will he need to wear the cone after Thursday to stop him from licking?


----------



## jakeandrenee

Can someone tell me can the cone be floppy? I can't tell if it is too tight or what because he won't move, he won't look at me or even take a treat from my hand. Pitiful!!!! 

How do I know it's fitted properly? It is a big plastic one with snaps.


----------



## jakeandrenee

I also need to ask, he is panting I assume this is stress from wearing the cone? Is this ok? Suggestions?


----------



## jakeandrenee

anyone?


----------



## Elaine

Cones have been know to cause temporary paralysis. LOL! I don't know which style of cone you have, but the one just attaches to the collar and the other should be snug. The important thing is that it's long enough that he can't reach around it. Yes, the panting is from stress. It's ok to sympathize with him, just don't over do it and encourage him that it's a bad thing. It will be hard to eat, drink, and get around, but they do manage eventually.


----------



## jakeandrenee

Thanks Elaine! It is a big plastic one with snaps, it doesn't attach to a collar. It seems more like a huge disc than a cone. Instant paralysis is right, he won't move, won't walk....etc. LOL! I guess I will remove for a bit through out the day for water and to feed him and potty breaks. It seems about 2ft in diameter.....it's big!


----------



## DJEtzel

IME cones move enough to let dogs lay down. They walk around funny because they can't see, but they can sleep just fine. 

For future references; buying dilutable chlorhexidine would be a good idea. We have a spray bottle of it in the dogs' cupboard just in case. Great disinfectant, it's what we use at the vet and shelters.


----------



## jakeandrenee

Here is a pic, is it on correct?


----------



## liv

Poor guy...he looks so completely freaked out! I just want to go and give him a hug! I'm not sure about the cone because ours is completely different, but it looks okay to me....


----------



## Jax's Mom

If he really hates it as much as he appears to in the pics (which are hilarious by the way, sorry Jake), maybe use it as negative reinforcement?
When you catch him touching the dewclaw, put the cone on... when he calms down, take it off and repeat. He should learn quick that the when he licks the stiches, he gets _*the cone*_!
Other than that, someone here came up with a really cool cone alternative, they wrapped a towel really thich around the dog's neck and secured it with (I think) duct tape so the dog couldn't bend its neck.


----------



## jakeandrenee

I can't chance it at this point. He has already bit a few stitches out when I wasn't looking....he made quite the little mess of this simple surgery. 
He is for sure stressed out, so I want to be sure I have it on right...if it's on ok then tough love for him. I just want him to be able to lay down wearing it. He is sitting here crossed eyed fighting sleep because he won't move....


----------



## Elaine

I would tighten the cone so it looks more cone like and less giant clown collar like. It appears to be the right size though. You can also get the clear ones; they seem to be able to move around better with those as they can see better. I think you can get those at PetSmart. Also, nothing wrong with taking it off when you have direct visual contact so he can't get at the wound while you are watching.


----------



## jakeandrenee

I am going to sleep on the couch downstairs with Jake wearing the cone tethered to me. I am quite sure neither of us will sleep much. I am concerned if he gets really freaked out trying to get him in the crate with this cone that he will associate being crated with scary things....and he goes into his crate soooo well. In hindsight I wish I would have asked more questions to the dr in yesterday because I think I different kind of e collar may have eased the stress, this thing is huge and heavy. I can't find a way to change the shape so it look like a "clown collar". Who knew a simple surgery would turn into such a fiasco! I have allowed him to be with me all day and he hasn't even licked it....he "knows" I am watching that the most frustrating part.


----------



## Jax's Mom

I also thought you might find liquid stitches handy. It goes on like nail polish but with a little stick applicator and is pretty much the consistency of crazy glue. 
I use it on hangnails all the time, the stuff is still there even weeks after the hangnail is gone. I'm a hangnail biter and I endorse the stuff. It's made by the band-aid brand.


----------



## jakeandrenee

That maybe a lifesaver because I suspect he will fool with this even after the remaining stitches are removed. And another poster suggested spraying with bitter apple or vinegar...


----------



## Rerun

DJEtzel said:


> IME cones move enough to let dogs lay down. They walk around funny because they can't see, but they can sleep just fine.
> 
> For future references; buying dilutable chlorhexidine would be a good idea. We have a spray bottle of it in the dogs' cupboard just in case. Great disinfectant, it's what we use at the vet and shelters.


Yes, that stuff is awesome for wounds and you use such a small amount (we have the undiluted bottle) that it lasts forever.

It's a great soothing cleaner.


----------



## Rerun

Something is goofy with your cone... it is supposed to look more like this:

google image - Google Image Result for http://farm3.static.flickr.com/2745/4512717995_e07c098087_o.jpg


----------



## Renofan2

I never saw a cone collar like that one. Did they put that on him at the vet? Ist wondering if they fitted it for you or if you put it on. Libby's tail dilema went on for about 8 weeks. So she was in the cone forever. I ended up getting her some sedatives to decrease her anxiety as she became relentless trying to get to the tail. I could control her when I was with her, but could not trust her when I had to leave her. Between the cone and the sedatives, we saved the rest of her tail.

Cheryl


----------



## jakeandrenee

ok, I am using betadine and neosporin....but placed my order on Amazon earlier.


----------



## Rerun

Betadine is good too, I've used that a ton. Sorry didn't mean to make you buy something else!


----------



## jakeandrenee

I know, it's not working right, when I took him in after he bit out some stitches the vet in (not the one who did the surgery) came in handed me the cone and another round of antibiotics and told me to come back Thursday to have remaining stitches removed. I am stressed out about this cone thing....he has to wear something at night...HELP


----------



## Rerun

Do you have vet wrap?


----------



## Rerun

What time is in in alabama? Is there a petsmart or petco open, they don't close until 9 here. I would go get a new cone. Take him with you to try it on or buy a couple sizes and return the one you don't need.


----------



## jakeandrenee

We are under tornado warnings....really bad weather outside or I would go.....but I think I have to go tomorrow. The trouble with this piece of @#$%$#*&^ cone is you can't vary the adjustment. the snaps have to line up. 
Yes, I have vet tape and bandages....I considered wrapping it up for the night also.


----------



## Elaine

I can see more closures on the cone. It should be adjustable.


----------



## jakeandrenee

I also think it would fit a horse not a GSD. It is way to big....I could scream!


----------



## jakeandrenee

There are but when you snap in different places the area around the neck closes up....I am going to mess with it...


----------



## Rerun

I'm not a vet and can't see the incision from the claw removal. Just to get that out there!  But if it were my dog in this situation and I didn't have a cone or I had an incorrect sized cone (I'm not sure it's the size, I think your cone is just goofy...)

But to keep him from messing with it, I would probably try medical gauze on the wound itself, possibly with triple antibiotic ointment (ointment on wounds is iffy, sometimes best to let them air out so use your best judgement here). Then snug vet wrap over it, don't cut off the circulation in his foot but it needs to be pretty snug and not slip off.

Vinegar squirt in the mouth, spray the outer vet wrap lightly with vinegar and give him a good squirt directly in the mouth when you catch him messing with it. If he hates the taste it may help discourage him from messing with it too much tonight.

you could follow up the vet wrap with an ace bandage, but the extra bulk may make him bother it even more.


----------



## Renofan2

So, the vet did not put the cone on for you? Can you run him back to the vet? A vet tech can show you how to put it on properly.

Cheryl


----------



## Rerun

The cone is on properly, and that won't help her much tonight....


----------



## jakeandrenee

No the vet handed it to me...Rerun is right I need a way to get the the night....somehow and get to Petsmart tomorrow.


----------



## Renofan2

I posted before I saw she is having bad weather.......

Maybe you could try cutting it down and stapling it to make a cone shape, to hold you until tomorrow. 

The towel idea around the neck with duct tape sounds like a good idea too.

Good luck.
Cheryl


----------



## jakeandrenee

I am going to rig it tonight....I feel so bad because he drools and breaths so heavy...and I will stay by his side tonight on the couch. There is no way I can get him in his crate.


----------



## jakeandrenee

We made through the night, he eventually got exhausted and laid down and slept. I would venture to guess we stirred about two hours...

I made the cone work somehow so he no chances to lick or bite which is so good. This evening is our first night of Intermediate OB and it's an hour drive each way....( NOPE I am not tired) so on my way I am going to stop in Petsmart and see what they have....Jake is to see the vet Thursday to have remaining stitches removed and I am hoping she will HELP me with a better fitting cone, or I will bandage at bedtime as I think he will chew the area until it is completely healed which will be a while. I need him to be crated at night and there is no way in **** he will go to his crate with this thing on....he won't take more then a step! 

I was not prepared for such a simple surgery to turn into this.


----------



## Rerun

How about putting him in the crate then putting on the e-collar?


----------



## jakeandrenee

The e collar is soooooo big I really don't think I can reach in a get it snapped on. Besides which he is on to me and scared of it so I have to chase him to get it on. I may try later to see....I really feel so bad for him. He is so upset wearing it.....he acts like a deflated scared little thing. I have never seen him fearful of anything, he has an aloof stubborn streak so this is new for me.


----------



## doggiedad

get a cone. don't crate him with the cone on.
put him in your bedroom with the door closed at night.


----------



## jakeandrenee

Doggiedad, if you read the threads and saw the pics you would understand that he has a cone...


----------



## DJEtzel

jakeandrenee said:


> Doggiedad, if you read the threads and saw the pics you would understand that he has a cone...


Haha, yeah...what?


----------



## liv

How did your night go?


----------



## jakeandrenee

jakeandrenee said:


> We made through the night, he eventually got exhausted and laid down and slept. I would venture to guess we stirred about two hours...
> 
> I made the cone work somehow so he no chances to lick or bite which is so good. This evening is our first night of Intermediate OB and it's an hour drive each way....( NOPE I am not tired) so on my way I am going to stop in Petsmart and see what they have....Jake is to see the vet Thursday to have remaining stitches removed and I am hoping she will HELP me with a better fitting cone, or I will bandage at bedtime as I think he will chew the area until it is completely healed which will be a while. I need him to be crated at night and there is no way in **** he will go to his crate with this thing on....he won't take more then a step!
> 
> I was not prepared for such a simple surgery to turn into this.


Here it is...


----------



## liv

ah...missed that one - oops. Hope you have a good class tonight, and that you can find something that works better for that poor guy!


----------



## jakeandrenee

Thanks liv!!! Me too! He is crashed at my feet, he didn't sleep well either.


----------



## jakeandrenee

I tried to get Jake in his crate with cone, I managed but GEEEZ he has no room to move with it on...is this going to ok to get through the night? Humane?


----------



## jakeandrenee

Update
Stitches are out and the vet said there is a lot of swelling and redness but it's healing. She seemed puzzled why when I went in Monday why the dr in didn't put him on an anti inflammatory. She wrapped it up to last a day or two, still restrict his exercise for another three days, and three days of an anti inflammatory along with the antibiotic. 3 more days of NO exercise? You must be kidding! That's 13 days!

She showed me a slightly better way with the silly cone and when the bandage comes off if he still finds it interesting he has to wear it. 

It is the only kind they carry, so I guess I will make do.


----------

